# Links to Links



## wittdog (Feb 22, 2008)

Here is a link to a site that has some pretty good info…..Meat Science and Meat Sense 
http://www.uwex.edu/ces/flp/meatscience/sausage.html

Feel free to add any other sites that contain good info on sausagemaking and curing meats.


----------



## Rag1 (Feb 22, 2008)

Thanks. Thats how we learn things.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 22, 2008)

That had great info!


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 22, 2008)

Great link Dave


----------



## wittdog (Feb 22, 2008)

http://www.wedlinydomowe.com/smoking-meat.htm 

http://lpoli.50webs.com/Sausage%20recipes.htm

two more cleglue found


----------



## wittdog (Mar 1, 2008)

125 Jerky Recipes

http://www.justjerkyrecipes.com/inxjer.html


----------



## john pen (Mar 28, 2008)

Haven't bought from here, but might be good for someone...

http://www.sausagesource.com/


----------

